# New York



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Never thought I would ever be needing to stay in NY but it looks like I am going to. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to stay, that would be close to 47 or 48 street. Any advise on what I should see, visit. Oh and which airport is the best to fly to? NY or Laguardea. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

My last trip was in and out in one day so no recommendations on where to stay but the Grand Central Oyster Bar & Restaurant had some amazing scallop dishes.

https://oysterbar-uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/menu/pdfupload/1/dailymenu.pdf

And Grand Central Station itself is a worthwhile place to visit.

Take NY for what it is worth and enjoy it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have relatives that live on Long Island, (Great Neck).
The first time I went we did the Statue of Liberty, the Empire State Building and Central Park. The last time I went I couldn't get even one of my cousins to take me down town. They had no interest what so ever in going there.

My daughter and son in law are Bears fans so they went to see them get beat by the Giants in December.
I told them to make sure they eat at least once in a real deli. And now they say Ground Zero is a place to visit when you go to NY.

They stayed at the Maxwell hotel a Marriott property. https://www.maxwellhotelnyc.com/ It's midtown Manhattan on 50th


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My wife and her sister went a couple of years ago. Hit all the places mentioned above but was most impressed with Ellis Island. She said she could spend 2 days there easy.


----------

